
Where does the code in movies really come from? - jgrahamc
http://www.bbc.co.uk/guides/zxj487h#zxq9d2p
======
buserror
I remember being all excited when i realized the console red text scrolling
over the (first) Terminator view was an Apple II monitor 6502 disassembly!

